# better with avatars



## alsih2o (Dec 16, 2002)

wow, i really like the addition of avatars. it gives just a little more insight into the poster and a special touch to the boards.

 thanks to all that made this happen


----------



## A2Z (Dec 16, 2002)

Better one. Or better two.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

I agree with Clay.  Avatars helps you see who the poster is even quicker, and lets you know a bit about them.  They're also a place to put a cool graffic if your sig is already too long.  Thanks, Morrus and Blacksway!!

Not that I'd know anything about a long sig...


----------



## Welverin (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Not that I'd know anything about a long sig...     *




Never you!

Speaking of avatars I think it's time to change mine.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 17, 2002)

I am just hoping that they don't upset the bandwidth for Morrus.  Keeping an eye out for any problem posts, since I have a baby version of this board and want to make sure Avatars won't mess it up.   

But I agree with the others.  I really like the avatars.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2002)

Avatars are great and I'm sure the minute the slow down the boards they would be gone again.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 17, 2002)

so what does your avatar say about you?

tleilaxu wonders what psychological problems he's displaying with his avatar....


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Never you!
> 
> Speaking of avatars I think it's time to change mine. *




I'm waiting for the first person to use an avatar from an Ultima game.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 17, 2002)

good idea... someone should use the avatar pic (not from the later ultimas, the one with a sword and shield...)

(the ranger one is cool too)


----------



## Darkness (Dec 18, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I am just hoping that they don't upset the bandwidth for Morrus.  Keeping an eye out for any problem posts, since I have a baby version of this board and want to make sure Avatars won't mess it up.   *



 Isn't your version supposed to be the trial version?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Dec 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Avatars are great and I'm sure the minute the slow down the boards they would be gone again. *




You know, my one regret in college was never going to an OSU football game or Halloween party.  Dangit.

In any case I'm going to use this thread to:
1) test my new avatar
2) drop the old "G-Force" avatar to something a little more hip that will suit my more mature image I'm trying to project.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 18, 2002)

> so what does your avatar say about you?




I'm thirsty?


----------



## Chun-tzu (Dec 18, 2002)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> *In any case I'm going to use this thread to:
> 2) drop the old "G-Force" avatar to something a little more hip that will suit my more mature image I'm trying to project. *




I can understand that, but I'll miss your G-Force avatar! Mark has one of the best super-hero costumes of all time.

TRANSMUTE!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm thirsty? *




Or you are buying a round


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 18, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *so what does your avatar say about you?*



um, it's says i took my name from a movie character


			
				tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *tleilaxu wonders what psychological problems he's displaying with his avatar....   *



what does your avatar represent?


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 18, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> * Isn't your version supposed to be the trial version? *



Nope, actually found out it is a clone.  It is open source and free, not a trial version.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 18, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> * since I have a baby version of this board and want to make sure Avatars won't mess it up.
> . *




 huh?


 i mean, really, huh?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 18, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *so what does your avatar say about you?
> *



I'm playing the Phoenix clan in the Rokugan IR.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 19, 2002)

I love the avatars!  I figured out how to make my own almost instantly!



			
				tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *so what does your avatar say about you?
> 
> tleilaxu wonders what psychological problems he's displaying with his avatar....   *




Mine is a pug- my dog rocks!


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

The Prince of Midenhall rocks the party!!  Dragon Warrior rules.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 19, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm waiting for the first person to use an avatar from an Ultima game.   *




Good idea maybe someone will do that.

Now if I could only remember what I was going to change mine to.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 19, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *so what does your avatar say about you?
> 
> tleilaxu wonders what psychological problems he's displaying with his avatar....   *




The only problem I can see is an obsession with the supermarket.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Dec 20, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *so what does your avatar say about you?
> *




Well, this was touched on in the other avatar thread. My avatar is the Chinese character for "compassion." This says that I'm a nice guy.

Actually, I'm an orphan-making, pet-abusing, handlebar-moustache-twirling, feeling-hurting, ice-cream-spoiling, party-pooping, false-avatar-displaying big old meanie pants. So, d'uh, of course I'll lie on my avatar.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 21, 2002)

I like Psion's avatar, it is from the old Fiend Folio.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'm waiting for the first person to use an avatar from an Ultima game.   *




Ok how's this? Should I keep it or try to scavenge something from inside one of the games?

Welverin

p.s. Would The Avatar count as the iconic avatar?


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 31, 2002)

My Avatar (named Ravavatar.gif  ) shows that I used to really spend way too much time playing dynablaster on the Commodore Amiga. And that I usually played the black dynablaster, instead of the white one.

Rav


----------



## randomling (Jan 1, 2003)

My avatar tells you that I am a wombat in a hat. Nice and simple.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 2, 2003)

My avatar is a Christmas Time Mage.  Sadly, vB doesn't support .php avatars, so I can't have my Randomising Christmas  Mages.  Nor can I fit all 4 in a small enough space for one avatar. 

EDIT: Changed to FFT-style Aeris.


----------



## RaveN (Jan 4, 2003)

hurrah for avamatars.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 5, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *My avatar tells you that I am a wombat in a hat. Nice and simple.  *




 not now it doesn't lol!!!


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 5, 2003)

Mine displays an eye... a red eye... 

a red eye without a hat...

It tells you guys that I think its a kewl picture and glad I took it from a friend of mine


----------



## d12 (Jan 11, 2003)

Mine is a self-portrait.

No one uses me in D&D but barbarians.  Ew!


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 11, 2003)

d12 said:
			
		

> *Mine is a self-portrait.
> 
> No one uses me in D&D but barbarians.  Ew! *



Don't forget Dwarven Defenders!

Rav


----------



## Skade (Jan 20, 2003)

d12 said:
			
		

> *Mine is a self-portrait.
> 
> No one uses me in D&D but barbarians.  Ew! *




that's priceless.


----------



## Nail (Jan 20, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> not now it doesn't lol!!! *



Mine tells me that someone's been messing with my avatar!

(insert Principal Voice)
"Mr. *alsih2o* !!?"


----------

